# مراحل تنفيذ خزان عالي



## م . أبو بكر (3 يونيو 2006)

*تنفيذ خزان عالي*

تنفيذ خزان عالي سعة 200 م3 .. ارتفاع 15 م .
محمول على 6 أعمدة ، و واضح في الصور الكمرات الرابطة للأعمدة لمنع التحنيب ..
الحلة محمولة على كمرات متقاطعة عند أعلى العمود .. .

هذه صور المراحل الأخيرة للقالب الخشبي للحلة قبل الصب ..






حيث أن طول الخشب لا يكفي لتنفيذ الحلة كاملة فقد تم تقسيم تنفيذ حلة الخزان على يومين ( الصورة مائلة نتيجة ميل يدي أثناء التصوير ) 






الانتهاء من فك القالب الخشبي بعد الانتهاء من صب كامل أعمال الخزان .





من المهم عند صب الحلة مراعاة نعومة المواد المستخدمة و ذلك ليسهل دكها بحيث نقلل ما أمكن من التسرب ، علماً أنه يتم لحظ عزل بواسطة مواد خاصة لمثل هذه الخزانات ( مواد اكريليك ) .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 يونيو 2006)

تم نقل الموضوع إلى موضوع مستقل لتتم متابعته .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## nadjibsfr (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف عطا (3 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وما اجمل ان تجود بالعلم . فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة


----------



## mohamedelm (6 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابن البلد (7 أغسطس 2006)

نفذنا مثله مرة ولكن كان كله جدران بعرض 40 سنتيمتر , غرفة المكائن كانت تحت الخزان , كان هناك قسم دائري فقط , ليس كله , حديد بالاطنان


----------



## ابن البلد (7 أغسطس 2006)

نسيت ان اقول ان عملكم ممتاز , بناء نظيف , ومجهود مثمر ان شاء الله


----------



## bogrin (11 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شهاب الحق (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز ابو بكر جزاك الله خيرا ولكن يا حبذا يا حبذا لو تم ارفاق الصور بشكل منفصل بحيث نستطيع تكبيرها ومعاينة ما خفى عنا فى حجمها الصغير .. ويا حبذا لو كانت هناك صورة لتسليح حلة الخزان وطريقة تحميل البلاطة على الاعمدة ..( ولا كده بنتقل عليك ) .... جعل الله هذا الخزان فى ميزان حسناتك .. امين


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي شهاب الحق .. هذه الصور التقطتها بالجوال . و هي صغيرة بحسب عدسة جوالي المتواضعة .

يا ريت كان عندي صور أخرى أقرب لمراحل التسليح .. و يار ريت عندي سكانر كبير A0 لأسحب لكم المخططات .. و أعرضها عليكم لأنها غير متوفرة لدي على ديسكات فالمخططات قدمت لنا على الورق .

على كل حال أنا جاهز لأي سؤال .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## lamya (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مرحبا كيفك أخي: أبو بكر
عايزة دراسة إنشائية كاملة لخزان مائي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## oyon (17 سبتمبر 2006)

احنا عندنا مهندسين جــــــــــــــــــــــامدين


----------



## AMSE (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور ياسياده المهندس ابو بكر،،،،،،،،،،
سلام.


----------



## lamya (20 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يسامحك يابش مهندس oyon أنا جامدة انا بطلب مراحل دراسة إنشائية كاملة لخزان مائي فينك تساعدني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م . أبو بكر (20 سبتمبر 2006)

أخت لميا .. الأخ oyon يخاطبني و الجواب ليس لك و كلمة _ جامدين _ هي كلمة مصرية و هي صفة إيجابية تعني أقوياء في الهندسة .

أما بخصوص الدراسة الإنشائية فعندي الدراسة لكنها قديمة و على الورق بخط اليد و الرسم أيضاً باليد و على الكالك و يتطلب تنزيلها سكانر كبير A0 المذكرة تتألف من نحو 44 صفحة و أجد من الصعوبة رفعها للمنتدى .

مع التقدير ..

م . أبو بكر


----------



## musaid (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم
شكر على هذا الموضوع ارجو ان تقدم شرح بسيط الى الامور التى بستوجب الاهتمام بها وملااحضتها اثنا تنفيذ مثل هذه الاعمال لتكتمل الفائده من الموضوع


----------



## barca2007 (9 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو من الاخ ابوبكربعض الصور او الخرائط لمراحل حديد التسليح


----------



## عبد المعبود (9 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## amer1971 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز م.ابو بكر اذا كان بأمكانك توفير هذه الدراسة على الخزانات فسأكون ممتنا لك


----------



## عزمي الخليلي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك جدا اخي م. ابو بكر
ياريت تفيدنا باخطاء التنفيذ اذا وجدت ؟
اية ملاحظات نتجنبها عند التنفيذ ؟
ما يهمني التنفيذ اذا سمحت لانني مقدم على مشروع مثلة .
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس11 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا لجميع المهندسين

أنا بصراحة عندي مشروع تخرج وهو Elevated water tank
فيا ريت لو تساعدني كييييف ممكن أحدد حجم الخزان وإرتفاعه عن طريق Hydraulic Design علما مع وجود مخطط الشبكة للمنطقة التي نريد أن نعمل لها هذا الخزان


وتقبلوا فائق الإحترام


----------



## م . أبو بكر (16 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي أمير .. في الحقيقة فقد كنا في موقع التنفيذ و لا أمتلك دراسة المشروع لكن لدي دراسة خاصة لمشروع خزان عالي أضخم من هذا المنفذ هنا و أعلى منه .. لكنه مؤلف من نحو 60 صفحة .. و تحميلها صعب .

أخي عزمي سنتابع معك مراحل التنفيذ أول بأول فقط أعلمنا بتاريخ بد ءالعمل في موضوع مستقل و سنتابع معك خطوة خطوة .

أخي مهندس 11 .. الحقيقة فالدراسة الهيدروليكية ليست من اختصاصي فأنا مهندس إنشائي أفهم بالبيتون و الحديد ..
لو أحد الأخوة من الهندسة المائية يفيدك و يفيدنا فالعلم جوهر من جواهر الحياة النفيسة .

أخوكم : م . أبو بكر


----------



## عزمي الخليلي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> أخي أمير .. في الحقيقة فقد كنا في موقع التنفيذ و لا أمتلك دراسة المشروع لكن لدي دراسة خاصة لمشروع خزان عالي أضخم من هذا المنفذ هنا و أعلى منه .. لكنه مؤلف من نحو 60 صفحة .. و تحميلها صعب .
> 
> أخي عزمي سنتابع معك مراحل التنفيذ أول بأول فقط أعلمنا بتاريخ بد ءالعمل في موضوع مستقل و سنتابع معك خطوة خطوة .
> 
> ...


اشكرك اخي ابو بكر ونبقى على اتصال ان شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## descovery_2000 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## enginer/alaa (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور ياسياده المهندس ابو بكر،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## محمد الشيحه (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا

مشكوووووووووور جدا


----------



## ياسر سريول (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوريين وجزاكم كل خييرررررررررررررررر


----------



## ISL (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة كل خير يا م. ابو بكر


----------



## cineaste (7 ديسمبر 2006)

momkn tbatly elmsroa dh atfrg alih waarah


----------



## asad4444 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## barca2007 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم على هذا الموقع


----------



## مزاجـــــي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## آسر عبد السلام (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى


----------



## علي الزهراني (18 ديسمبر 2006)

انا المهندس علي من الرياض اريد ان استفسر عن افضل تخصص في الهندسة المدنية يمكنني اكمال الدراسات العليا فيه جوال 0503689811


----------



## علي الزهراني (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الرجاء الرد بسرعه من ذوي الخبرة


----------



## ممدوح انور (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو تفاصيل عن هذا الموضوع مشتملة على اللوحات التفصيلية للمساقط والتسليح
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## التقني العراقي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا
جازاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شيء جميل..

الله يعطيك العافية أستاذ أبو بكر..

وعندي سؤال عن التحنيب في الأعمدة..

هل الكمرات تغني عن حساب التحنيب أم أنه يحسب مع وجود الكمرات ؟


----------



## م . أبو بكر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي المهندس الصاعد .

الكمرات تخفف من قيمة التحنيف .. بعد إضافتها يدقق طول التحنيب الجديد فإن كان عامل التحنيف أقل من 40 ( بعد إضافة الكمرات ) اعتبرنا العمود قصير و إلا اعتبرناه طويلاً .

إضافة الكمرات تقلل طول التحنيب و لا يشترط أن تلغي التحنيب كلياً .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## الصافي123 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

تمنياتي لكم بالموفقية ولكن اعتق انه لو حديدي يكون اسهل بكثير مع فائق احترامي


----------



## omar25 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## م . أبو بكر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

> تمنياتي لكم بالموفقية ولكن اعتق انه لو حديدي يكون اسهل بكثير مع فائق احترامي



خزانات مياه الشرب المعدنية غير مرغوبة نظراً لتأثرها الشديد بعوامل الرطوبة و مسألة التسمم من الصدأ الذي لا يمكن التخلص منه بشكل دائم إلا باستخدام مواد ذات تكلفة عالية .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## amgad alwy (15 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم مطلوب دراسة لخزان مائى أرضى أم مرتفع مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## seraj (15 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محسن 9 (15 يناير 2007)

*ممكن تفسير*

ممكن من الاخوة المهندسين تفسير عمل خزان يصب على الارض 
ومن ثم يرفع بالهيدروليك ولكم الشكر 
انظر الصور


----------



## amgad alwy (16 يناير 2007)

precast وهذا ممكن للحلة على الاصح وتثبيت بأستخدام anchor


----------



## واثق عايد عساف (17 يناير 2007)

مشكور حبي على هذا العمل الرائع وارجو تجهيزي بصور اوضح واشمل عن العمل


----------



## eng_muhhaned (15 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن م.ابو بكر مخططات لتصميم خزان ارضي سعه 100 متر مكعب /ساعه
وشكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## المهندس هاني (15 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## issa752 (5 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ميدوو3000 (6 مارس 2007)

بارك الله في حسناتك


----------



## هشام الكافي (26 مارس 2007)

مشروع جميل ومهم بالنسبة للهندسة المدنية


----------



## عبدالله حليس (26 مارس 2007)

شكراجزيلا على هذالصور


----------



## عزات (31 مارس 2007)

أحسنتم صنعاً وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## memoo7474 (1 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Salam80 (4 أبريل 2007)

أتمنى لو كان هناك صور من بداية المشروع و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اماني العمر (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي هدا المجهود .... تميت لو كانت الصور واضحة اكتر وبها تفاصيل ادق واكثر حتي تكون الاستفادة اكثر ...


----------



## kassem714 (5 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سدير عدنان (11 أبريل 2007)

موضوع جيد ومفيد كمعلومات عامة نشكرك


----------



## Ahmed_abohashish (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك العظيم يا بشمهندس 
وعندى سؤال ففى بعض الحالات يتم صب الحلة من اسفل ثم رفعها على كمرة تحملها ولكن كيف نربط بين الحلة والكمرة ( اشاير مثلا ولا ايه ) 
وانا متأكد حلاقى عندك الجواب ان شاء الله
والف شكر ليك يا عزيزى


----------



## م . أبو بكر (11 أبريل 2007)

> وعندى سؤال ففى بعض الحالات يتم صب الحلة من اسفل ثم رفعها على كمرة تحملها ولكن كيف نربط بين الحلة والكمرة



ظنك بي خير لكنني لم انفذ هذا الخيار من قبل .
أظن أنه يتم ربط اللة بالكمرة المحمولة على أعمدة كما ستم تركيب المنشآت مسبقة الصنع تماماً أي عن طريقة وضع حلقات للربط بشكل معين حقيقة لا أعرفه بالضبط .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## Ahmed_abohashish (11 أبريل 2007)

:1: الف شكر على ردك الجميل وموضوعك الجميل واتمنى استمرارك فى الموضوعات المفيدة


----------



## sahm_elislam (11 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله لك فى وقتك


----------



## abdo_elassy21 (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ليك علي الموضوع 
الصراحة مفيد


----------



## احمد الزير (28 أبريل 2007)

موضوووع جيد حبيبي ولازم نعرف كيف نصممه


----------



## احمد الزير (28 أبريل 2007)

موضوووع جيد حبيبي ولازم نعرف كيف نصممه ونعرف نطبقه في العمل لانه قليل يضبطه عملهم وربنا يوفقك


----------



## TALALMSH (1 مايو 2007)

أشكرك يا مهندس أبو بكر على الموضوع الجميل,




الأخ محسن بالنسبة للخزانات التي يتم صبها على الارض ومن ثم رفعها فهي تقنية جديرة بالبحث وأنا أراها الان في مدينة الخبر لخزان مياه كبير وقد سألت عن الطريقة فأجابوني بأن هناك شركة سويسرية متخصصة بالهيدروليك وتقوم برفع الخزان بواسطة رافعات(عفريته)(جاك) يتم وضعها بالاعلى وتثبيتها ومن ثم ربطها بالخزان بالاسفل بكيابل ويتم رفعها ببطء شديد -فعلا سبيل المثال استغرق خزان الخبر تقريباً سبعة أيام والرفع متواصل لكي يصل إلى القمة وتسمى طريقة الإنزلاق او شيء قريب من ذلك وقد وضعت تقريباً عشرين جاك لعملية الرفع وبعد ذلك يتم تثبيت الخزان الخرساني بعد وصوله بكمرات حديدية قد جهز لها من قبل في الجهتين( البرج والخزان) ومن ثم ربطهما وبعد ذلك يتم صبهما ايضا بالخرسانة,
وهذه الكمرات تكون حول البرج بعدد عشرين وعلى ثلاث طبقات أي ما مجموعه ستين كمرة.


أتمنى مثل ماتتمنى أن اجد شرح تقني واضح لهذه العملية

أبديت ما علمته ولك العذر على التقصير


طلال- الخبر


----------



## rachidbo (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الاخ العزيز


----------



## غدير القدومي (3 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-ali26 (12 مايو 2007)

thank u eng


----------



## كريم العاني (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا مهندس ابو بكر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذة المشاركة


----------



## عبد الوارث (18 مايو 2007)

ياريت لو كانت المراحل مفصلة شوي اكتر يعني من الاساس للراس:15:


----------



## عاصم محمد عامر (29 مايو 2007)

ايه هيه الاسامي التجاريه للأضافات اللي بتوضع علي الخرسانه في الخزانات؟


----------



## engms.2006 (30 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

احب ان اقول لكم اني اعتز باني احب اثنين من السادة المهندسين احبهم في الله وهما 
المهنس / ابو بكر من سوريا ..................... والذي لم اراه ولكن احب اهل سوريا جدا وانا مصري علي فكرة 
المهندس / عمرو علي علي ....................... والذي كان معي في الكلية ولكن ليس في نفس الدفعة ولقد تحدثت اليه علي ال****** ولكني اصبحت لا اراه ولا اعرف عنه شيئا 
عموما بارك الله فيكما وجعل ما تقدمونه للمهندسين في ملتقي المهندسين العرب في ميزان حسناتكما 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م / محمد صلاح ............................مهندس بالمركز القومي لبحوث الاسكان والبناء بمصر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (30 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*



> احب ان اقول لكم اني اعتز باني احب اثنين من السادة المهندسين احبهم في الله وهما
> المهنس / ابو بكر من سوريا ..................... والذي لم اراه ولكن احب اهل سوريا جدا وانا مصري علي فكرة



أحبك الله الذي أحببتنا فيه و جمعنا و إياك تحت ظل عرش الرحمن يوم لا ظل إلا ظله من السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله تحت زمرة المتحابين في الله ..

(( و رجلان تحابا في الله فاجتمعا على ذلك و تقرفا عليه ) .

تقبل خالص احترامي و تقديري و محبتي في الله .

أخوك : م . أبو بكر


----------



## ميسرة2006 (31 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود و لكن نريد معاومات مفصلة عن دراسة الخزان من الناحية الهندسية و المالية


----------



## ناهده (1 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على هذه ألصور وياريت كانت تحتوى على مخططات


----------



## هاجس اليمن (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للك يابشمهندس


----------



## النافذة (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ... يرجى ارسال تفاصيل اكثر... لغرض استفادة الجميع .. وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أسامة السيد (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
جهد مميز وفقكم الله


----------



## أسامة السيد (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
جهد مميز وفقكم الله


----------



## النافذة (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ارسال تفاصيل حول الموضوع وبشكل اكثر تفصيلي
مع جزيا الشكر 
وبارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## م . أبو بكر (11 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ / الأخت النافذة .

آسف لعدم تمكني من إرسال المزيد من التفاصيل كوني كنت منفذاً و لست دارساً و المخططات لم تعد بحوزتي .

يمكنني الإجابة عن أي سؤال ضمن هذا العمل ..

مع التقدير و الاحترام .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## انور باشا (1 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks alot for this data hopr more


----------



## عبير 29 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

نشكرك علي هذه المعلومات ونرجو المزيد من خبراتك


----------



## new daz (2 سبتمبر 2007)

تحياتي للاخ ابو بكر .. والحقيقة ان الاهتمام بالاسس من حيث التحمل والنضغاط مهم جدا في تنفيذ مثل هكذا مشاريع..


----------



## صديق احمد صديق (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى العزيز لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبير 29 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

_نشكرك علي هذه المعلومات ونتمني المزيد من الاعمال:75: _


----------



## مهندسة فراشة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الفاضل ابو بكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو خضير الجديد (16 فبراير 2008)

قمت بتفيذ خزان عالى سعة 1000م3 بارتفاع الحلة 30 متر من سطح الارض بنظام الاعمدة والمرات


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (17 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز م / ابو بكر

وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.

فدائما ما اتحفتنا بمواضيعك المثمره والمفيده... الى الامام دائما باذن الله.


----------



## azeez3500 (29 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي احمد محمد (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على العمل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 مارس 2008)

*Lifting Roof Tank*

This example for lifting Steel Roof Tank​ 
Introduction
In the vicinity of St. Nazaire at the mouth of the Loire, a transit plant for liquefied natural gas was built from 1977 to 1979. This plant contains also two LNG tanks, each of 120 000 m3 capacity. A further LNG tank of the same size was added in 1980
Details of the structures
The tanks are of concrete, which is internally insulated with PVC panels and sealed with steel. Each tank has an external diameter of 64.90 m and a height (from the base slab to the highest point of the dome) of 51.93 m. The 1000 mm thick bottom slab rests 2 m above the ground, so that it can be well ventilated below. It stands on 113 square columns, which are carried on piles of elongated
Cross-section, 35 to 40 m in length. The thickness of the wall is 900 mm, that of the dome (radius 60 m) is 600 mm. The bottom slab has external hoop post-tensioning, the wall contains post-tensioning cables in the horizontal and vertical directions. The connections between wall and bottom slab and wall and dome are monolithic ).
Construction procedure
After completion of the foundation and the bottom slab, the wall was constructed by slip forming. This method was preferred to climbing formwork, on account of its better guarantee of tightness. In addition, it was possible to use the formwork
twice, which offered economic advantages. The concrete dome was erected on the steel dome which served as seal and formwork skin.
Lifting
After the wall had been built, the steel dome was assembled on the base slab. This dome contains stiffeners, some of which were of a temporary nature. After the dome had been completed it was lifted as a unit into its final position. In the lifting state its weight was 600 tones. For the lift, 12 lifting frames of steel were erected on the upper edge of the tank wall. Each of these brackets was fitted with a VSL motive unit SLU-70, cable comprising 7 strands Ø 15 mm ran. The lifting distance was 32 m. The dome was raised to 100 mm above the bearing plane, and was then fitted with the ends of the beams, which came to rest on the bearings when the dome was set down.
The first dome was lifted in June and the second in July 1978 ​ 
م. رزق حجاوي​


----------



## باسل عباس (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع


----------



## عبده الشمري (7 يونيو 2008)

*الله*

الله يجازيك عني خيرا


----------



## م.نضال عبد الله (9 يونيو 2008)

م.نضال عبد اااه جزاك الله خيرا ولكن يا حبذا يا حبذا لو تم ارفاق الصور بشكل منفصل بحيث نستطيع تكبيرها ومعاينة ما خفى عنا فى حجمها الصغير .. ويا حبذا لو كانت هناك صورة لتسليح حلة الخزان وطريقة تحميل البلاطة على الاعمدة ..( ولا كده بنتقل عليك ) .... جعل الله هذا الخزان فى ميزان حسناتك .. امين


----------

